

IFTTT disables Twitter Triggers in response to Twitter's new policys - ahrens
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/20/3364888/ifttt-disables-twitter-triggers

======
ColinWright
Discussions are already underway on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4550601>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4550625>

